

Diaspora sending out alpha invitations - emilis_info

This is from the email I have just received:<p>--- --- ---<p>Dear Friend of Diaspora* -<p>Thanks for your interest in being part of the Diaspora* community. You may not have heard from us in a while, but we’ve been working hard, head-down. We’ve built the first stage of a new social web, one better than what’s out there today: a place where each of us owns our own information, where each person controls his or her own privacy, where no-one is a product, and where we all control our own destinies.<p>We’re sending out alpha invitations now, as quickly as we can. If you haven’t gotten yours yet, you will receive it by the end of October.<p>There's been big news in the social networking world recently, and we can't help but be pleased with the impact our work has had on two of the biggest developments. We're proud that Google+ imitated one of our core features, aspects, with their circles. And now Facebook is at last moving in the right direction with user control over privacy, a move spurred not just by Google+, but more fundamentally by you and thousands of other donors, as well as hundreds of thousands of people who've lined up to try Diaspora* -- that is, by all of us who've stood up to say "there has to be a better way." We're making a difference already.<p>And aspects is just one of the many ways we're pioneering the future of the social web.<p>Here's a quick preview of some of the other ways:<p>- We'll make the social web more fun than it is today.
- Our distributed design gives you the security of owning your own identity and data.
- This also gives you the freedom to do what you want online.
- Our ecosystem provides the commons, the connective tissue for an evolving social web.
- We're not gatekeepers, so our ecosystem will always support the latest apps.<p>We’ll tell you a little more about each of these points in the weeks ahead.<p>And we’ll keep working to get your alpha invitation to you just as quickly as we can.<p>Until then, thanks again for your interest in Diaspora<i>.<p>Sincerely,
- Maxwell, Daniel, Ilya, Sarah, Yosem and Peter<p>The Diaspora</i> team
Thursday, September 8th, 2011
======
alatkins
Anyone else feel that these guys have missed their moment?

Their whole raison d'etre is privacy and openness, and it seems to me the
once-regular privacy scares around Facebook don't seem to be happening any
more, or at least they're not registering with mainstream users, many of which
are probably now becoming more savvy.

------
rblion
No offense, but what makes you think that Google and Facebook 'imitated'
Diaspora? It's a naturally occuring idea that is visible in real-life
interactions. Circles seems to be a lot more intuitive and user-friendly than
what you guys 'invented'.

~~~
vicngtor
AFAIK someone who worked at google researched heavily in the topic of circles.
He ended up in facebook. I don't think Google imitated Diaspora as they had
given this circles phenomenon adequate research and breakthrough.

~~~
vrode
What was his Pi approximation?

------
wmf
What is an "invitation" to an open source project?

